# Yak spinning reels



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Up until now,i have been using $30 special Abu Garcia spinning reels around the 2500 size.They do not seem to enjoy the salt water however (Surprise,surprise).My land based spinning combo has a Shimano Sienna 2500 reel which i like (I know its a cheapy still!),my question is are there any 2500 size reels(Obviously more expensive) that would shrug off salt water or should i stick with replacing cheapies once or twice a year?


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the Stradic ci 2500 recommended for salt-i thought only the FJ model was?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeh there fine in salt. The Ci4 relates to the body material. Less metal so shouldn't corrode


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Roge, if you are using a 2500 size reel, you probably won't have monstrous drag settings, so you could try & add some rod holder extensions, (bit of PVC pipe with a slot for the reel seat cut into it) if you are using flush mount rod holders. Helps keep your reels away from the salt a bit.

You could also try rinsing your reels with fresh water & giving them a spray with Inox to try & keep them in good order.

If you ever end up accidentally dunking them they are going to need to be serviced though, the sooner the better.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your new reel. I used to use a cheapy Abu Garcia as well. I now have a Stradic 2500 & a Sustain 4000. They are both great.

I think that the FJ still has a waterproof drag even though it wasn't mentioned on Shimano's web site. The CI4 is listed as having a waterprrof drag. You can always check in the shop - just unscrew it. If you see a dirty big black rubber washer underneath you know you are in business.

Here's a link with a picture:
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanostradicfjpg3.html


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies - looks like its a Stradic for Christmas!


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Cav
Where abouts on the reel do you spray the Inox?


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Daiwa freams, 
the oil seal works!
I swear by them, they are a sweet reel, mine have been dunked etc and are going strong still.
They have the same drag 7kg as the stradic C14 but with much larger line capacity.
All i've done is given them a rinse after the dunkings and a spray with inox a couple years down the track and are still as smooth as day 1.
I highly recommend them for kayaking.


----------



## shaunuahs (Oct 7, 2013)

Copy an paste this into google, cant beat advice from experts.
(Edit) cant beat the stratic Ci4
http://on.aol.com/video/fishing-reel-ma ... -174006352
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Very helpful - thanks mate


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

just purchaced a daiwa ballistic
same seal as the freams but a higher ratio
next time I'll get the freams
got sick of cheaper reels dying on me
so far so good


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

sog said:


> just purchaced a daiwa ballistic
> same seal as the freams but a higher ratio
> next time I'll get the freams
> got sick of cheaper reels dying on me
> so far so good


I have a ballistic too but that's more used land based for surf casting and Jewie fishen, little bit in the yak.
The freams has less external bearings than the ballistic so Iess to go wrong and better suited for the salt abuse yaks put on them.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Your lucky you can change the handle side over on the new models. I have one of the old gold ones without the bail arm etc, but the handle is fixed to the left hand side. Will take some getting used to.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Being a avid kayaker and a self proclaimed OCD reel servicing freak, can I just recommend the following.

When your kayaking and travelling from place to place - cover your reels in a plastic bag. This will protect the reel from water spray - however put a decent hole towards the bottom of the bag to allow air movement otherwise what water is on the reel prior to bagging will evaporate and get caught in the bag and create steam and fog the reel. Basically a salt fogging environment.

All reels are somewhat saltwater friendly - comes down to how you look after them. Some are better than others and some like the Shimano Ci4's are pretty good however there are dissimilar metals internally which can still corrode. Regardless of what materials reels are made from they are precision instruments with tolerances that are ever worsening with wear and tear.

When you service a reel you should create a gasket around the two halves of the body with grease - eg: apply a thin layer of grease along the two facing edges of the reels body. When these two faces meet they will expel excess grease and that which remains will create a waterproof gasket. With bearings you can do the same but by applying a smear of grease on the outside of the bearings shield - this will move and rotate however will stop water from entering the bearing usually the first point of entry into the internals of a reel.

The biggest thing I stand by is doing all I can to stop water splashing onto a reel while out on the yak, seems hard but I do try and I generally get away with it.


----------

